# should you/we cyclists "expect" a chain to break at some time???



## Dave7 (19 Apr 2015)

As a young guy I cycled a lot.
As a young man I "commuted"
Then a break and got back into it a few years ago.
In all those rides I have never had a chain break.
So..............
should I go prepared ???
If so what should I take in the saddle bag ??


----------



## uclown2002 (19 Apr 2015)

40,000 miles and I've had only one break, shortly after being fitted by lbs.
chain tool and quick link.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2015)

_'Should'_ you ... Well, do you like doing long walks with your bike? Do you always ride somewhere with phone reception? Can you afford to spend a lot of money on emergency rail fares or taxis? (And so on ...)

Broken chains are show-stoppers if you can't fix them. I have fixed chains for other riders on about 5 occasions, and seen other riders fix their own chains or have them fixed by someone else on another 4 or 5 occasions.

So ... risk a lot of hassle OR carry a chain tool, a suitable quick link, and the knowledge to know what to do. (Practice chain repairs on an old chain at home in comfort rather than trying to teach yourself at the roadside 1,400 ft up on a moor in heavy rain [whatever].)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Apr 2015)

I've never managed to snap a chain in my life. However, much of that time I was on a 5 ring cassette with a sturdier chain. These days I keep a multitool and a couple of power links along with the puncture repair stuff with me whenever I go further than walking distance. Just in case.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

No. Unless you're running a Shimano chain.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2015)

In over fifty years I've only ever had one chain break and that was my own fault. The day before I'd added an extra link using a crap chain tool and rushing the job, damaging the plate in the process. That was the one that went as I'd fitted it next to the quick link.


----------



## jim55 (19 Apr 2015)

Tbh Iv never actually broke a chain , BUT, I was out on a ride last yr the bike over shifted and the chain came off the big ring Went through a gap in crankset and it wouldn't come back out , so I had to walk a fair bit ( 3 ml ) .

If I had a chain splitter I could have split the chain and released it and rejoined it , so from that date I always carry a chain splitter just in case , but no, never broken one


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Apr 2015)

I was out on a ride with @potsy once and his derailleur bust. We had the tool and quick link with us and fashioned his bike into a single speed. Got him the last 20 miles or so home. 
I have also had a chain break when the a side plate has failed. I have then fixed it with tool and quick link. So although I don't expect it, going prepared has been beneficial.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Apr 2015)

Never had a chain break in all my years and miles of cycling.
However there is a chain breaking tool on my multitool I carry.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I was out on a ride with @potsy once and his derailleur bust. We had the tool and quick link with us and fashioned his bike into a single speed. Got him the last 20 miles or so home.
> I have also had a chain break when the a side plate has failed. I have then fixed it with tool and quick link. So although I don't expect it, going prepared has been beneficial.


TBF ive only ever snapped a chain racing.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> TBF ive only ever snapped a chain racing.


I use the term 'racing' loosely


----------



## sackville d (19 Apr 2015)

The Blackburn Toolmanator 2 has a handy little chain tool attachment that works very well. One of those and some KMC links should see you alright (with a bit of practice too as @ColinJ said)


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> TBF ive only ever snapped a chain racing.


Suspect you might be better carrying a small tig welder mate. ;-)


----------



## jazzkat (19 Apr 2015)

The only time I've snapped a chain was years ago before I knew better on a mountain bike that had had zero maintainence other than a squirt of lube every now and again.
So now I've said that I'd better go and find my chain tool and quick link 'cause you know what will happen on my next ride don't you


----------



## Bollo (19 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> No. Unless you're running a Shimano chain.


This. Twice.
I always carry a quicklink (wipermann are much easier than the sram ones) and only use shimano chains for rucks with mods.


----------



## Drago (19 Apr 2015)

I've never had one go completely, though I caught a broken side plate while doing a pre ride check. A powerlink and chain tool are very useful items to carry.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2015)

Like a few of the posters above, I've never snapped a chain. I do however carry a chain tool and spare links with me since meeting a group down a remote lane having to fix a broken chain on one of their bikes and realising how long the walk could be if the same happened to me, especially as some of the places I ride have no mobile phone signal.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Apr 2015)

punctures and one ripped tyre is all i have had so far.


----------



## HarryTheDog (19 Apr 2015)

In 8 years I have broken 2 chains, both on secondhand bikes I had just bought, 1st day out on both. 1st time I had no tools or quick link, 4 mile walk to bike shop. 2nd time I was prepared with tool and quick links. I have fixed other peoples chains 3 times.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (19 Apr 2015)

Never broken a chain, ever. Look after your chain and if will look after you hopefully!


----------



## User6179 (19 Apr 2015)

Cracked 2 Shimano 6701 chains on the side plate but made it home both times and lost a Shimano 8 speed chain once , went to pedal going down a 1000ft climb and my chain had vanished


----------



## Apollonius (19 Apr 2015)

Only a Shimano one, so that doesn't count as they are obviously designed to break. I carry spare quick-links now. 9 speed as that is what wife rides. I hope they would do for 10 speed as well. Don't see why not as they are only a tad bigger.


----------



## andrewsdad (19 Apr 2015)

jim55 said:


> Tbh Iv never actually broke a chain , BUT, I was out on a ride last yr the bike over shifted and the chain came off the big ring Went through a gap in crankset and it wouldn't come back out , so I had to walk a fair bit ( 3 ml ) .
> 
> If I had a chain splitter I could have split the chain and released it and rejoined it , so from that date I always carry a chain splitter just in case , but no, never broken one


I have my, spare tube, multi tool, punture repair kit, wet proofs, over shoes and several other "in case" stuff. Now I need a splitter! Im gonna need a bigger back pack lol


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2015)

I've never broken a chain but still carry a link splitter. Good job too as last week the trike dropped its chain as I backpedalled when setting off and the front chain overshot the freewheel and got stuck between that and the dolley (drive) chain/sprocket. The only way to get it out was to remove the short drive chain and that is a single speed one so has no 'quicklink' (its only about 2 feet long and takes the drive from the geared hub to the rear axle by a sprocket that is welded to the flange as the rear axle has no mounting point for a rear mech)


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Suspect you might be better carrying a small tig welder mate. ;-)


Always :-) topeak do a good one.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Apr 2015)

Some of the chain splitters on multi tools are rubbish, utterly useless on modern chains where the pins are a tight fit. If you have one, check it out on an old section of chain before you rely on it by the side of the road. And what only just works in a warm garage probably won't by the roadside when your hands are wet and freezing cold.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> Always :-) topeak do a good one.


And it's fillet brazed, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Apr 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> Some of the chain splitters on multi tools are rubbish, utterly useless on modern chains where the pins are a tight fit. If you have one, check it out on an old section of chain before you rely on it by the side of the road. And what only just works in a warm garage probably won't by the roadside when your hands are wet and freezing cold.


That's a good point. I've just bought a multi tool with chain splitter to make up a lightweight pack for shorter rides (I usually carry way too much stuff) and haven't tested it yet. Will do so.


----------



## veloman (19 Apr 2015)

I always carry a chain tool and quick links. Broken numerous mountain bike chains and a chain on road bike too. Yes, I buy good quality chains and maintain them too, just unlucky I guess. 

Avoid the walk, it is not why we ride.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Apr 2015)

So, I've got a new chain and cassette ready to fit. It's an Ultegra chain (oh, posh!). Should I take it back to Halfords??

It was only around £12


----------



## G3CWI (19 Apr 2015)

I have had three Shimano chains break. I'm beginning to see a (weak) link. Fortunately I carry a chain tool.

SRAM next time I think.


----------



## boydj (19 Apr 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Never broken a chain, ever. Look after your chain and if will look after you hopefully!


Good maintenance won't compensate for a faulty sideplate or other manufacturing issue. Hope you carry a chain tool and a joining link 'just in case'.


----------



## Apollonius (19 Apr 2015)

It is the "press fit" way in which Shimano chains are assembled that makes them break. If you put one together with a decent snap link it should be OK.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Apr 2015)

I always carry a quick link as part of my toolkit & chain tool

+1 to the warning on cheap chain tools. I had one once that wasn't even made of cheese, 1st time I tried it, at home fortunately, the pin extractor piece snapped before it moved the pin at all.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Never broken a chain, ever. Look after your chain and if will look after you hopefully!


Hope as much as you like - sh*t happens! 

One of the broken chains that I repaired was on a friend's _*new*_ mountain bike. She had only ridden the bike (gently!) for a few hours before the chain snapped. We were miles from anywhere along the side of Loch Etive in Scotland. It would have been a long trudge back to the van if I had not been able to do the repair. I had the chain fixed in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## Glow worm (19 Apr 2015)

I always carry a spare link and chain tool but have never had a chain break so have never fixed one. I've always assumed it would be a doddle, but this thread has me worried and seeking out an old bit of chain for some practice!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2015)

Glow worm said:


> I always carry a spare link and chain tool but have never had a chain break so have never fixed one. I've always assumed it would be a doddle, but this thread has me worried and seeking out an old bit of chain for some practice!


One thing to watch out for is the alignment of the pin in the breaker and the pin in the chain, if it gets really difficult to turn then they may well be out of line and trying to force it will break the tool. Just back it off half a turn, realign and try again as it should never feel 'solid' when it is pressing correctly on the pin (but it will if you are pressing on the side plate)


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Apr 2015)

Only once. Decades ago. My own fault, I'd bodged the fitting of my (5 speed) chain. I was in the middle of Pembrokeshire.

I walked to a (not very) nearby farm. I ended up getting a lift to the nearest town riding on a trailer behind a tractor, through the beautiful Pembrokeshire countryside, drinking a cup of tea. I borrowed a nail punch and hammer at a garage and fixed it. Without that broken chain I'd have missed out on a memorable day.

I carry spare links and a chain tool now. It's probably the wrong kind of tool and links but they should be enough to ward off the very rare chain rivet fairy.


----------



## MarkF (19 Apr 2015)

Never had a chain break, never had a spoke fail and at 52 can count punctures on my fingers, with plenty spare.

Nowadays I don't carry any tools beyond a multi-tool, I rode on a 2 week Euro tour with my cousin, he had us carrying all sorts of "what if"? crap, kg's of tools and spares, his BB failed (no tool), the only problem on the tour.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Only once. Decades ago. My own fault, I'd bodged the fitting of my (5 speed) chain. I was in the middle of Pembrokeshire.
> 
> I walked to a (not very) nearby farm. I ended up getting a lift to the nearest town riding on a trailer behind a tractor, through the beautiful Pembrokeshire countryside, drinking a cup of tea. I borrowed a nail punch and hammer at a garage and fixed it. Without that broken chain I'd have missed out on a memorable day.
> 
> I carry spare links and a chain tool now. It's probably the wrong kind of tool and links but they should be enough to ward off the very rare chain rivet fairy.


You may have just invoked said fairy but I've been told she can be warded off by regular 'Mickling' of your chain.


----------



## HLaB (19 Apr 2015)

Just under 87,000miles for me and I've only had one chain snap (touch wood) on a commuter and I must admit I expected that and had a quick link which meant I still got to a MSc examine on time  Touch wood again, I've never had a chain snap on a big ride but my quicklinks and chain tools have been used by many another


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2015)

I've always used KMC chains and never thought I would have one break on me. Last year I went on a ride to Southend and checked my chain for wear beforehand. Less than 0.5%.
Ride over, I was going round Parliament Square in 3-4 lanes of traffic when the chain went. I wasn't even putting much tension on it. These days I try and carry a small chain tool and a spare KMC link.


----------



## kiriyama (19 Apr 2015)

My shimano chain broke last week. But it was ancient. The previous week I had thought "really should get a new chain" I had a chain tool in my bag that turned out to be absolutly useless. Instead of coasting home in single speed I had to walk a LONG way home...


----------



## 400bhp (19 Apr 2015)

Had 2 break in last 6 years, Very fortunately they have broken within yards of my house.

Both were KMC chains IIRC.


----------



## User6179 (19 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> So, I've got a new chain and cassette ready to fit. It's an Ultegra chain (oh, posh!). Should I take it back to Halfords??
> 
> It was only around £12



The Ultegra cn-6600 chain seems to be better than the 6701 , never had a breakage and had 5000 miles out of one and the cassette was still ok for another 3000 miles after that , they are for triples but cant see a reason not to use on doubles.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CNb06LGwg8UCFSzMtAodfgYAtw&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Tojo (20 Apr 2015)

boydj said:


> Good maintenance won't compensate for a faulty sideplate or other manufacturing issue. Hope you carry a chain tool and a joining link 'just in case'.




I agree with this as I have not actually had a chain snap myself in years of riding , but a mate phoned me a couple of weeks ago as he had just got a couple of miles and his chain snapped and asked if I had a 9sp chain, anyway I did, he came over and it was a failed quick link plate, I measured the chain and it was nearly new, things do still pass QC even in these days of CNC manufacturing....


----------



## CopperCyclist (20 Apr 2015)

About 12,000 miles and had one chain snap. A SRAM chain, while commuting. Not one with sufficient mileage to justify the snap. Haven't had an issue with other SRAM chains since, though I mostly run KMC now. 

I just carry a spare quicklink so I could do an emergency roadside repair if it happened again.


----------



## Tin Pot (20 Apr 2015)

Isn't it simpler to change the chain once every couple of years?


----------



## jefmcg (20 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Isn't it simpler to change the chain once every couple of years?


How much do you cycle? Or how long do your chains last? I


Eddy said:


> The Ultegra cn-6600 chain seems to be better than the 6701 , never had a breakage and had 5000 miles out of one and the cassette was still ok for another 3000 miles after that , they are for triples but cant see a reason not to use on doubles.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...gclid=CNb06LGwg8UCFSzMtAodfgYAtw&gclsrc=aw.ds


I've already got a 6701. But thanks, I'll remember for next time.

I've had a look, so far I have used Shimano on the road bike (tiagra and 105) and a Clarks on my folder, and they have stretched but not broken, so I will stick with what I've bought.


----------



## Drago (20 Apr 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Isn't it simpler to change the chain once every couple of years?


or every 1200-1500 miles in my case when they get to .75. Only a lightweight weakling can smugly observe a chain will never snap - a man weighing over 1/8 of a ton who can exert over 1/3 ton of pressure and who has actually bent cheap cranks before can very conscievably snap a chain, which is a good reason to be rigorous with the pre ride checks.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Apr 2015)

dan_bo said:


> And it's fillet brazed, thankyouverymuch.


You want to get some proper lugs on that.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Apr 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> You want to get some proper lugs on that.



Just dropped it in. 

One perplexed Orrell.


----------



## User6179 (20 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> How much do you cycle? Or how long do your chains last? I
> 
> I've already got a 6701. But thanks, I'll remember for next time.
> 
> I've had a look, so far I have used Shimano on the road bike (tiagra and 105) and a Clarks on my folder, and they have stretched but not broken, so I will stick with what I've bought.



Have did about 25000 miles in last 3 years so have used a lot of chains , 3000 miles is when I change them on average ( summer use), with Tiagra cassette I change the chain and cassette at same time but if Ultegra cassette I will get 2-3 chains to the one cassette.


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Apr 2015)

Twice - one outright snapped once. Another time I had to break one after it got jammed between the frame and the chainring.

At the time I was getting alot of drivetrain components off eBay and mixing and matching stuff with unknown levels of wear. A recipe for problems and a false economy!


----------



## Dan B (20 Apr 2015)

Only ever on a cargo bike.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Apr 2015)

Never had a chain break, although I've had a couple of KMC quick links go - both were nine speed items.


----------



## Salad Dodger (20 Apr 2015)

I am neither a long distance cyclist, nor the type who leaves their bike chain rusty or untended. But a couple of years ago, I broke the chain on my MTB and was left with a couple of miles walk home as I never thought I would ever, in a million years, break a chain. So I didnt have a powerlink or a chain splitter.

But when I looked at the chain closely, several of the sideplates of the chain were cracked, so even if I had been able to put in a powerlink and limp the bike home, it would almost certainly have broken somewhere else before long.

Next time you are tinkering with your bike, really clean the chain and take a good careful look at it. You might just be surprised that it is about to fail......


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (21 Apr 2015)

boydj said:


> Good maintenance won't compensate for a faulty sideplate or other manufacturing issue. Hope you carry a chain tool and a joining link 'just in case'.


Well, I never have but I'm thinking it's time I did after reading this thread. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it!


----------



## slowmotion (21 Apr 2015)

The KMC chain that broke in Parliament Square was the first in about 30,000 miles. It wasn't at all worn twelve hours before because I checked the chain stretch and found it to be less than 0.5%. Unfortunately, I had recently taken the bike for a "Gear Service" at *CycleSurgery, Shepherds Bush, London,* a few days previously. On the ride, the chain ground continuously on the front derailler cage, fell off etc. It gave up the ghost about sixty five miles later. I can't blame KMC for that.

Do I hold a grudge against CycleSurgery, Shepherds Bush? Yes, absolutely!


----------



## jefmcg (21 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> _'_(Practice chain repairs on an old chain at home in comfort rather than trying to teach yourself at the roadside 1,400 ft up on a moor in heavy rain [whatever].)


This is good advice. I used my Topeak Hexus II to change my chain at home last night. Worked really well, except I needed a separate allen key to operate it. I had visions of flagging down another rider to borrow their 4mm allen key. Anyway, a quick google this morning showed me where the spare 4mm key is hidden in one of the tyre levers. And also that there was a chain hook that I completely missed.

Now I am ready for the next emergency (fingers crossed it doesn't happen!)


----------



## andyfraser (21 Apr 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Practice chain repairs on an old chain at home in comfort rather than trying to teach yourself at the roadside 1,400 ft up on a moor in heavy rain [whatever].


I tried my cheap chain tool on a piece of old chain last night. The tool didn't break but the rivet stayed put[*]. I've ordered a better Park Tool chain tool today just to be on the safe side.

[*] I had everything lined up but the rivet wouldn't budge. I didn't want to force the tool too much in case I broke it.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Apr 2015)

my topeak multi tool saved a club mate with a snapped chain, as did the spare super link i had too. i've never broken a chain yet…


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (26 Apr 2015)

Typical that I talk about never having a chain break and then the next ride that I go out it happens 50m down the road. Luckily it wasn't 50 miles in.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Apr 2015)

SomethingLikeThat said:


> Typical that I talk about never having a chain break and then the next ride that I go out it happens 50m down the road. Luckily it wasn't 50 miles in.


At least you were close to home.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3663252, member: 9609"]Aye, you should never speak of the devil - last summer I was showing off my Armadillo tyres to my brother that I had not had a puncture in 2000 mile - I kid you not, 2 punctures in the following couple of weeks!
[/QUOTE]
True, that.

I had a funny dream last night in which I kept getting pestered for 'favours' by gorgeous, rich, female cyclists ... 

(What will happen now is that I will be propositioned by a penniless, fat, hairy, couch potato named Michael! )


----------



## Archie_tect (26 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Never had a chain break in all my years and miles of cycling.
> However there is a chain breaking tool on my multitool I carry.


I've got one on my multi-tool - I should practise what to do as I wouldn't have a clue and it's better to know rather than have to work it out at the road-side..... bumbles off to Google!


----------



## andyfraser (26 Apr 2015)

My Park Tool chain tool arrived and I've now had a practice on an old chain. It took some messing around and effort to get it going but once it started moving it was quite easy. I just have to get up the nerve to replace the chain and cassette on my road bike now. Luckily it's not due for a few more weeks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (26 Apr 2015)

We had a chain breakage on today's club run. Well maintained winter bicycle of a very experienced (mechanically) cyclists. It happens.


----------



## Arrowfoot (26 Apr 2015)

Archie_tect said:


> I've got one on my multi-tool - I should practise what to do as I wouldn't have a clue and it's better to know rather than have to work it out at the road-side..... bumbles off to Google!



Good idea. The screw that pushes out a pin in the chain needs an allen key. Most multi-tool cannot remove the allen key to use on the screw unless you carry a separate allen key. Topeak has a detached allen key. Interesting conundrum when you riding alone.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Apr 2015)

I broke a toilet chain once.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Apr 2015)

I dream of having enough power to break a chain.


----------



## andyfraser (26 Apr 2015)

I just know when I break a chain isn't going to be when I'm on a quiet road on my own, it'll be when I'm powering passed someone on a busy road.


----------



## dave r (26 Apr 2015)

I've only ever broken two chains, both a long time ago, one on a 6 speed system and one on a fixed, eighth chain, both chains were old and well worn. These days I replace chains every twelve months. I'm in the habit of always carrying a short section of chain, a power link and a chain tool.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Apr 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Good idea. The screw that pushes out a pin in the chain needs an allen key. Most multi-tool cannot remove the allen key to use on the screw unless you carry a separate allen key. Topeak has a detached allen key. Interesting conundrum when you riding alone.


If you have tyre levers built in to the tool, then they quite often hide the Allen key for the chain tool behind there.


----------



## jefmcg (26 Apr 2015)

I think there is a TMN for me!





jefmcg said:


> This is good advice. I used my Topeak Hexus II to change my chain at home last night. Worked really well, except I needed a separate allen key to operate it. I had visions of flagging down another rider to borrow their 4mm allen key. Anyway, a quick google this morning showed me where the spare 4mm key is hidden in one of the tyre levers. And also that there was a chain hook that I completely missed.


----------



## SomethingLikeThat (28 Apr 2015)

It wasn't even an old chain, new at the end of last year. Only done about 1,600 miles.


----------



## paul fellows (21 May 2015)

There are a lot of failed chains here, can anyone say design flaw.

If part of the effort that is put into making bikes lighter, without compromising there strength to much, was to be put into making them stronger, without compromising there weight to much, then we could all have better bikes.

And the extra weight of chain that dose not brake could be offset by not having to carry the tools to fix it.


----------



## Citius (21 May 2015)

paul fellows said:


> There are a lot of failed chains here, can anyone say design flaw.
> 
> If part of the effort that is put into making bikes lighter, without compromising there strength to much, was to be put into making them stronger, without compromising there weight to much, then we could all have better bikes.
> 
> And the extra weight of chain that dose not brake could be offset by not having to carry the tools to fix it.



Most chains don't break. Most tyres don't puncture. What's your point?


----------



## User16625 (21 May 2015)

How many chains is it recommended you go through before changing the chain rings aswell?


----------

